# Which Enneagram Types are Most Likely to Be Evil Villains?



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

After watching "Avengers: Age of Ultron" (and being a super hero junkie), it got me thinking about the question:

Which Enneagram types are most likely to be evil villains?

I couldn't seem to think of an evil Enneagram type 9! Does this mean that some Enneagram types are more or less likely to be "evil", or a detriment to society when unhealthy? Or does Hollywood simply have certain models of what an evil villain is, and thus the same Enneagram types get cast in these roles over and over again? Is there some truth behind this stereotype?

Feel free to vote in the poll above (it's multiple choice, so select as many as you feel fit!), or discuss in the comments section below!


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

I probably should have added 2w3 to the mix (I cannot re-vote), now that I think about it. You frequently see evil villains on the thrown, with mommy complexes, and an evil mom standing behind them (basically manipulating and controlling the evil villain - - the "power behind the throne").

So, I guess, the type of evil villains I rarely (if ever see) involve type 1's (particularly 1w2), 7w6 + 6w7, and type 9's (all of them).

Does anyone have any examples of evil type 9's? Either real life individuals, or fictional characters?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I really don't think there's such thing as an evil 9 :/


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

o0india0o said:


> After watching "Avengers: Age of Ultron" (and being a super hero junkie), it got me thinking about the question:
> 
> Which Enneagram types are most likely to be evil villains?
> 
> ...


in terms of subtypes
- Sexual 2
- Sexual 4 
- Self Preservation 7
- Self Preservation 8
- Sexual 8

a little less frequently
- Social 2
- Social 3
- Self Preservation 5
- Sexual 6
- Social 8


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

Living dead said:


> I really don't think there's such thing as an evil 9 :/


Are you upset about that? (lol)

You added a sad face emoticon. :laughing:


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

o0india0o said:


> Are you upset about that? (lol)
> 
> You added a sad face emoticon. :laughing:


A bit,it's disturbing how mean they can be but never even close to a villain in any way,but at the same time in some ways worse than true bad guys.

9 is weird lol


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

Living dead said:


> A bit,it's disturbing how mean they can be but never even close to a villain in any way,but at the same time in some ways worse than true bad guys.
> 
> 9 is weird lol


Probably has to do with how a 9 (although not only 9s of course) could possibly commit ''evil'' acts just by going with the motions and not really introspecting on what they're doing. The emptiness of the justification for their actions can seem worse than any freudian excuse in some ways. 

This can be transposed to actual society, where a lot of immoral acts are done not out of pure evil intent but because of apathy or lazyness to change their ways.

A good example would be Nazi germany where if there wasn't a mass of people who just followed cause ''that's just how it is'' or ''I'm just doing my job'', things would have turned out differently.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Dr. Doofenshmirtz isn't a villainous 9? He seems to greatly suffer from Sloth.


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> Dr. Doofenshmirtz isn't a villainous 9? He seems to greatly suffer from Sloth.


Ha Ha! I had to google that one. I don't watch "Phineas and Ferb" - - but the evil villains name does not make him sound very good at being evil. :laughing:

I'd have to watch some Youtube clips to decide on his type.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Sexual 4s :wink:

+ sx 2s, soc 2s, soc 3s, 8s in general

Some 5s or 6w5s if the mad scientist, asocial mastermind or vengeful genius tropes are involved.
Unhealthy sexual 1s as the insane moral crusaders or antagonistic drill sergeants/officers/judges.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Hotaru said:


> Sexual 4s :wink:
> 
> + sx 2s, soc 2s, soc 3s, 8s in general
> 
> ...


Ooh, I can be a villain! xD


----------



## botchansan (Jun 24, 2015)

*Number 8 in regression level...not in evolution.*



o0india0o said:


> After watching "Avengers: Age of Ultron" (and being a super hero junkie), it got me thinking about the question:
> 
> Which Enneagram types are most likely to be evil villains?
> 
> ...



hello, 

ten years practicing enegarme analyzing people and the world. And for me is with no doubt the Number 8 in regression level...not in evolution. The strange things is that there are capable of destroying the world and in the same time is a number 8 in evolution that will have the courage to change this world...And this society create a lot of number 8...because we live in competition.


----------



## 999 (Jun 3, 2015)

o0india0o said:


> Does anyone have any examples of evil type 9's? Either real life individuals, or fictional characters?


Kevin Costner plays a type 9 serial killer in the movie Mr. Brooks. Even then it could be debatable whether he is actually evil or not though. :laughing:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Verglas said:


> Probably has to do with how a 9 (although not only 9s of course) could possibly commit ''evil'' acts just by going with the motions and not really introspecting on what they're doing. The emptiness of the justification for their actions can seem worse than any freudian excuse in some ways.
> 
> This can be transposed to actual society, where a lot of immoral acts are done not out of pure evil intent but because of apathy or lazyness to change their ways.
> 
> A good example would be Nazi germany where if there wasn't a mass of people who just followed cause ''that's just how it is'' or ''I'm just doing my job'', things would have turned out differently.


This. I think there are plenty of examples of fiction, especially focused on redemption as a theme, where the villain is a person close to the protagonist and has to wake up. Sometimes they are one and the same. I can't unfortunately think of a good example, though, but it's usually a result of how being asleep and oblivious causes a lot of ensuing destruction and the character refuses to see. 

Actually, one example that is very good is Fight Club, where the narrator's inability to see that he is Tyler causes a lot of problems. Another example of this is Vincent from Ergo Proxy. It's interesting how both stories use similar tropes.

It's interesting that 9 characters in fiction often have problems with either sleep or memory and sometimes and usually both in combination.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

All of them. It's just how they do it.


----------

